

SS7 Cellphone Network Vulnerability - ageofwant
http://www.perthnow.com.au/technology/smartphones/the-end-of-privacy-as-we-know-it-60-minutes-uncovers-huge-mobile-phone-security-vulnerabilities/story-fnhod5a4-1227485884359

======
ageofwant
The SS7 based cellphone networks are vulnerable and routinely exploited by all
actors in play.

